# 200mhz - 216mhz FSB



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Guys!

Well, Here we go..

Before you tell me I know the dangers.. I'm an IT technician 
I was OCing last night for the first time ever, and first set my 200mhz FSB to 250Mhz to see how much the 3.00Ghz processor would go up.. F10 save and.. Computer wouldn't turn off.. or back on again. SO I turned back on whilst holding *Insert* made it boot. Then kept setting it down by 10's until i hit 210Mhz and it booted..

So i went up by 5Mhz to 215Mhz = booted.
216Mhz = Booted
217Mhz = Nothing. Hold Insert set down to 216Mhz

So now i have a 3.00Ghz processor running at 3.24Ghz... I'm sorry but, come on? Any help on clocking that processor up a bit? I'm at work at the minute so don't know the exact model of my mobo.. 
Its an;
MSI, FSb 200Mhz 
DDR2 rated up to 4GB

So yeah.. I'll try and update you with mobo details when i can! ray:

Thanks


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

We just need brand and model of the components.

Motherboard
CPU
RAM
Graphics card
Power supply

Also what your cooling setup is and what your load temperatures are like.

Can't help until we know more.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

You also need to increase the voltages while Overclocking. Overclocking the FSB about 15mhz requires some voltage tweaking.
First step is to disable all CPU power save modes like C1 and if you have them C2 and C3.
What is your current stock voltages for all your Hardware components. 
CPU
FSB
RAM
PCI-E


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

aswell as the above you should go up in 5 or 10MHz at a time and everytime you have gone up by 50MHz you need to stress test. The issue you are having could be cooling, voltage or hardware that isn't good enough for the task. Most likely one of the first two though.


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

I'll post the system specs when i get home..
Thanks


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay here we go...
Motherboard: MSI 945G NEO -- FSB 200Mhz @ 216Mhz
Processor: Intel Pentium4 3.0Ghz @3.24Ghz
Ram: Kingston ValueRam 533Mhz 1Gb x2 
PSU = ONLY 400w
COOLING: PSU FAN, Case fan (80mm), CPU fan with heatsink
Plus Heat sinks on North Bridge + South Bridge + FSB


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what is the make of PSU?

Is the heatsink the normal stock heatsink?


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

PSU is a.. POWER MAN
And... CPU heatsink is not stock heatsink it is a big circular heatsink


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

What about stock voltages. 
CPU mainly, download Everest fro my sig, it will try to pickup as much sensor data as it can. 
Whats your RAM mutli set to + voltage?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need to get rid of the powerman psu they are another version of winpower almost the worst power supply make that there is. And I would tell this if you were overclocking or not.

I suspect the psu can't handle the extra power.


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

What PSU make would you recommend?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

A good make either corsair or seasonic. I noticed you havent said you are running a graphics card (if you do please tell me what it is).

And because your over clocking I would suggest a corsair VX550 if you do have a card this will change to either (depending on card) corsair 650/750TX or seasonic M12 700


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay I'll get a corsair..
But my extreme edition pentium 4 processor should be able to be clocked 30% above stock yeah?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

with a decent power supply and decent cooling yes, although MSI don't make the best motherboards.


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Just added extra 120mm viglan server fan..
and MSI aren't too bad?

216 fsb = slow right?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well with the cpu etc that you have it's ok for that setup but with decent cooling and a decent power supply you should be able to get a 30%+ OC on it. But you are using older hardware and older harware like your cpu were not designed to handle big overclocks where as with new setups and cpus the manufacturers expect it so cpus and mobos are designed for it.


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Is my cooling decent enough?
120mm Viglan Server Fan
80mm Case fan
CPU fan+heatsink
And obviously PSU.
And yeah I understand the disadvantages of the older hardware, but you can't knock it if all parts are donated to me? Gotta be £200+ worth of stuff there?

AND also on the product specs for my mobo;
Form Factor: ATX 
Compatibility: PC 
Chipset: Intel 945G 
Compatible Processors: Intel Pentium 4, Intel Celeron D, Intel Pentium D 
Front Side Bus Speed: 1066 MHz 

WHY in BIOS does it say 216mhz FSB?


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

And I know its not what you've got always its what you do with it...
They are correctly placed


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

It states 216mhz in the BIOS because thats what the FSB is operating at. What your reading there is the CPU multiplier X FSB = 1066mhz. So your CPU multi is sitting at 5.
What many Overclockers do is max out the the CPU multi to keep the FSB mhz low, this usually helps instability issues as your FSB is running at a lower mhz.
Try knocking the FSB back to stock and increase the CPU multi if you can. Start by going up 1 notch and booting to windows.
You could be able to obtain a higher OC without putting too much strain in the FSB.


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

Can't increase multiplier.
And I though CPU Multiplier x FSB = Processor Speed?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Poyol said:


> Can't increase multiplier.
> And I though CPU Multiplier x FSB = Processor Speed?


no the processor speed comes from the FSB being quad pumped or double pumped.

Are you saying you can't increase the multplier? that is probably your top and vary rarely makes a difference you increase the FSB, make sure your ram is at a safe speed (as it will change when youchange the FSB) and then you change the voltages.

I haven't changed my mulitplier some people lower it and increase the FSB more but I have never had or seen any benefit to this.


----------

